
Making Chess in Ethereum - EGreg
https://medium.com/@graycoding/lessons-learned-from-making-a-chess-game-for-ethereum-6917c01178b6
======
freechessclub
This is very cool, and there are indeed interesting trade-offs in deciding
what happens on the chain and what happens off of it. Is there a live demo set
up somewhere?

